#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  PHP erro ao usar o header("Location: ");

## cleciorodrigo

Bom dia amigos da comunidade Under, pessoal estou precisando da ajuda de vcs seguinte tenho um pequeno script em php que funciona muito bem no Fedora Core 5 com apache e php5, porem estou colocando ele pra rodar no Slackware 10.2 com apache2 e php4 tenho erro ao usar o header("Location: ");

Segue o trecho do script

if ( $row_RSUsuario['login'] == $login )
{
comandos se o login for igual ....
}
else {
header("Location:index.php?erro=login");
}

Porem se crio um script simples funciona

<?php
header("Location:https://under-linux.org");
?>

O problema é que tenho este script rodando no Fedora com php5 sera que neste caso é uma limitação do php4?

Grato

Clecio

----------


## evandrofisico

Qual foi o erro ocorrido? foi algo relacionado a "headres already sent"?
caso tenha sido, recomendo o uso de funções de output buffering em scripts que precisam modificar os headers, de forma que você possua mais controle sobre a saída

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Isso mesmo segue abaixo o erro:

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/login/auth.php:25) in /var/www/login/auth.php on line 93

Valeu

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Problema resolvido pessoal, seguinte quando se usa o header("Location:"); não pode haver o comando echo ou qualquer trecho de codigo html, nem mesmo um espaço por isso estava tendo erros, pois meu script estava assim

<?php
conteudo do script 1
?>

<?php
conteudo do script 2
?>

<?php
conteudo do script 3
?>

a linha em branco entre cada trecho do codigo era tido como codigo html por isto do erro.

Obrigado pela ajuda

----------

